# Cleaning Smoke Daddy



## grampab (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to make it easier to clean the inside of a smoke daddy or similar smoker. I am looking into glossy paints or coatings that would withstand the heat,not imment bad stuff and be easy to wipe clean. I need to know what the temp inside a smoke daddy gets. Anyone-please    Thank you


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2011)

Grampab said:


> I want to make it easier to clean the inside of a smoke daddy or similar smoker. I am looking into glossy paints or coatings that would withstand the heat,not imment bad stuff and be easy to wipe clean. I need to know what the temp inside a smoke daddy gets. Anyone-please    Thank you


Mine gets up to about 100˚ in the Summer, and down to -6˚ in the Winter, because the box I put it in, is in my unheated garage.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Maybe someone who uses his can give you more help than I can.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 23, 2011)

No paint or coating I know of would be safe

The burning embers could exceed 600° F

TJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 23, 2011)

Ditto what Todd said.

I use a small brass bristle brush on the inside when its crusty. But i have a better solution?

AMZNPS or AMZNS original


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 23, 2011)

After much research I knew better than to buy one.


----------



## grampab (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. There are hi-temp paints that are ok up to 1200-1400 degrees. But maybe the best is the amaz although I understand they only burn for about two hours. I have a lot to think about. By the way I was planning on building my own clone of the smoke daddy. Oh-well we'll see.


----------



## roller (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a smokedaddy and I do not like it and never have since I spent 100 bucks on it. It is very difficult to use and the pelllets on a load up only last a couple of hours. I ALWAYS burn my hand or fingers on it and if you let it get cold after using it on a smoke you will never get the top or bottom off without a fight...JMO  

I have never used the AMZNPS but have one on the way. The good reviews it gets on here its got to be the way to go....


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2011)

Grampab said:


> Thanks for the advice. There are hi-temp paints that are ok up to 1200-1400 degrees. But maybe the best is the amaz although I understand they only burn for about two hours. I have a lot to think about. By the way I was planning on building my own clone of the smoke daddy. Oh-well we'll see.




Most people get between 9 & 12 hours of perfect smoke from one load in an AMNPS, without touching it once it is loaded & lit (I got 11 1/2 hrs the last time).

The Cleanup is ---Dump the ash out & briskly brush it with a soldering brush or some other cheapo brush for about 15 seconds. Done.

I just throw mine in the yard & hit it with the garden hose. Then set it in the sun to dry. No accumulation of creosote to clean off the AMNPS or your food.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 24, 2011)

Grampab said:


> Thanks for the advice. There are hi-temp paints that are ok up to 1200-1400 degrees. But maybe the best is the amaz although I understand they only burn for about two hours. I have a lot to think about. By the way I was planning on building my own clone of the smoke daddy. Oh-well we'll see.




The paints you're talking about may perform at temps up to 1400°, but are not designed to be used with fire.  The fumes expelled from the burning paint could be noxious.  My guess is there is no coating, other than teflon, that would help with clean up. 

I think your best bet is to heat up the gooey build up to the point it hardens, and then scrape or chip it off.

2 hour burn on the AMNS or AMNPS?

Now that's definitely untrue!

If your plans are to make a SD Clone, go for it and figure out for yourself how they work.

Todd


----------



## grampab (Aug 24, 2011)

I think you guys have convinced me. The amaz is looking good. There is a similar product(PROQ) out there that goes for $33 incl shipping. Is this as good as the amaz? Thanks you have all been a great help.


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, when they rate paint for heat, it usually is for a certain temp and a certain time,,, I.E.  1200 degrees for 30 minutes , or so on. I am for not painting the inside at all...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2011)

Grampab said:


> Thanks for the advice. There are hi-temp paints that are ok up to 1200-1400 degrees. But maybe the best is the amaz although I understand they only burn for about two hours. I have a lot to think about. By the way I was planning on building my own clone of the smoke daddy. Oh-well we'll see.


Grampab, Morning........Do yourself a favor........save a big headache........save the frustration........save the money...........buy the best smoke generator that is compatible with cold or hot smokin'.....no moving parts.......no electricity required......can be used in a cardboard box........can be used in any smoker really.......will smoke up to 12 hours on one charge of pellets.........the designer/builer/retailer is a member here and customer satisfaction is documented in this forum..........

My vote is for the AMNPS........from  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/a-maze-n-pellet-smoker

If you are not convinced........read some more posts about it's performance and the quality of product it produces........


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2011)

Grampab said:


> I think you guys have convinced me. The amaz is looking good. There is a similar product(PROQ) out there that goes for $33 incl shipping. Is this as good as the amaz? Thanks you have all been a great help.


The "other one" is made in another country out of wire mesh. It is only for saw dust & is only for cold smoking.

The AMNPS is made of perforated plate stainless steel, in Minnesota, in good old USA, with the best service you have ever even dreamed about. It can be used in any temperature you can put in your smoker---cold, warm, or hot!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 24, 2011)

Grampab said:


> I think you guys have convinced me. The amaz is looking good. There is a similar product(PROQ) out there that goes for $33 incl shipping. Is this as good as the amaz? Thanks you have all been a great help.




That's an open ended question......

Do you want to use it for cold smoking, hot smoking or both?

Do you have access to your own sawdust or pellets?

The 6x6 A-MAZE-N-SMOKER(AMNS comes with a full pound of sawdust vs. 4 oz of sawdust that comes with the competition.

Does the competition offer replacement sawdust?

If so,  how much per pound?

Does the competition offer 5# packages for $12.99?

Now, let's move on to the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS).  I started designing and testing the AMNPS back in December, and it actually hit the market in April/May 2011.  It burns pellets or sawdust, and you can use it for cold smoking and to supplement smoke during hot smoking.  You can buy pellets from me or get them locally.  I have a special on SMF right now for members, and you get $10 off the purchase of a New AMNPS.

I'm kinda prejudice cuz I own the company, so ask the members who own an AMNS or AMNPS and they'll give you their opinions.

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2011)

The AMNS & AMNPS ROCK!

Todd's customer service is beyond good!

Do yourself a favor & get the AMNPS.


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The AMNS & AMNPS ROCK!
> 
> Todd's customer service is beyond good!
> 
> Do yourself a favor & get the AMNPS.


*X 2*


----------

